# 24pin cable doesn't fit my PSU?



## Teddy70tr (Feb 23, 2019)

I have an RM750X but it doesn't have an 24PIN connection.
I want the RED/BLACK cable that fits in the PSU, from PSU TO MOTHERBOARD so it looks amazing.
There only is 24PIN from PSU to 24pin MOTHERBOARD.

My psu doesn't support 24pin right?


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 23, 2019)

This is an "extension cable"
You have to use the original 24-pin cable that came with your mobo, hide it all somewhere, and then use the red/black extension to continue it to the mobo.


----------



## Teddy70tr (Feb 23, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> This is an "extension cable"
> You have to use the original 24-pin cable that came with your mobo, hide it all somewhere, and then use the red/black extension to continue it to the mobo.



Can you link me one?
SO i have an example


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 23, 2019)

He is saying what you linked was an extension cable designed to attach to the end of the 24pin coming from your power supply and ending at the motherboard. He is saying attach that extension to the end of the existing cable and hide the extra so only the color you want is exposed.

Edit: I dont know if corsair, or another company makes custom cables from the psu to the mobo. You can custom sleeve the existing one... but it's a process.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 23, 2019)

@EarthDog 
Thanks for explaining it. Yes, that's what I was trying to say in a rush


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2019)

This is the chart that you need to see which corsair cable is compatible with your PSU.

I was directed to the same chart when I wanted sleeved pcie cables for my own corsair PSU


----------



## Hockster (Feb 24, 2019)

Cablemod carries full replacement kits for most popular PSU brands. I run their kits on all my personal systems, very good quality.

https://cablemod.com/products/?filter_models=rmi-rmx


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 24, 2019)

Corsair makes cable kits specific to models. Go on site and have a look.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 24, 2019)

Info to help get you there.
1.  Find out which cables are compatible with your Corsair PSU.
2.  You need Type 4 - 24-pin ATX, see here --> Corsair Accessories Parts


----------

